# Revell U.S.S Constitution: Sail Painting



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I've been working soley on this kit since September and I'm about at the pinnicle of applying the Sails.
As anyone has done this kit knows, the sails come in those really thin flimsy
plastic sheets.
For anyone who's done this kit what painting techniques did you use for weathering and detail? Any advise appreciated...

Have you ever been working on a kit so long you just want to wrap it up no matter what it looks like?
I'm just about there.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I have that same kit. I built mine nearly 28 years ago! It still sits on my shelf. I remember when I was ready to apply the sails. I, too was apprehensive because I was happy with my work so far, and I didn't want the plastic sails to ruin it.

What I did was leave the sails off. I felt that after some time (months or years) I could always apply them later. Well, indeed, after a few years, I decided I wanted to put the sails on - and they're still on to this day.

You know, it's ironic - the timing of your post on this matter. I have just been thinking recently to go ahead and remove those sails! The ship really looks good without them. So, my advice to you is leave them off for a while and see how you feel in the future. Good luck!

Craig


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I have built several of these of the last few years but I have never added the sails, I always did some rolled up cloth fabric and tied them up to the yards.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Thin down some sand colored paint and gently rub it on with a soft cloth moving from top to bottom. Just a little wash like that will do wonders. If I recall correctly, these had some surface details like seams and patches molded in. Follow that up with some gray wash to highlight the seams or different panels and you should be pleased with the results.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

I've yet to build the Constitution but when I built my Roman Bireme I used a technique similar to what BigdaddyDave suggested...except I used wood stain instead of thinned paint.


----------

